# panting



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I seem to be having a lot of health questions out here lately about Jinx. He seems to be panting a lot for no reason. Anyone have any thoughts on that? Also, I might add that he has the longest tongue I've ever seen. I think he puts Gene Simmons to shame. Look at my profile picture to see it in action.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Ivy, sometimes they pant when they feel stressed or in pain. Does he seem to be feeling okay now?

Also, McGee has the longest tongue I have ever seen and we've had a lot of small dogs! It still amazes me to see it when he yawns.......hahaha


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Panting is commonly a sign of pain. I wonder if Jinx's gut continues to hurt? It bears looking into, I think.

Please keep us posted!

Wed, 14 Mar 2012 19:38:57 (PDT)


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Certainly painting can be because of pain. A small puppy just may be stressed, all puppies are different, my girl Misty who is timid and not a puppy pants when she is stressed, she also yawns and licks her lips, as she has gained more confidence she seldom does this anymore. Today she sometimes does it on a long car ride, at the Vet, or around small children who grab at her. 

My boy Yogi use to pant and breath shallowly (like rapid small pants) when he was still a pup, he would do it when he was sleeping and resting, he grew out of that. As an adult he pants when he is stressed for him his stressor is unknow dogs in a small space.

Your pup has come a long way and it could be its just taking him awhile to settle in to all of the newness.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

He seems perfectly happy and pain free. He goes back to the vet on Monday so we will follow up then.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

ivyagogo said:


> I seem to be having a lot of health questions out here lately about Jinx. He seems to be panting a lot for no reason. Anyone have any thoughts on that? Also, I might add that he has the longest tongue I've ever seen. I think he puts Gene Simmons to shame. Look at my profile picture to see it in action.


TImmy is going to the vet today for his 20 week visit. One of the things on my list of questions was Timmy's panting too. I have been more observant lately on when he does this and I think it it more of a stress thing. I notice him doing it when we're in the car for longer rides towards the end, but I think he needs to pee. He also did it when we visited my MIL at the nursing home, but it was a new environment, my MIL and her room mate thought the room was too hot. I found it strange that he didn't pant at all at puppy class even in the beginning when he was obviously not comfortable, maybe too much going on. I'll let you know what my vet says about his panting later today.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

When I say stress, I don't mean they are in distress or unhappy, there are many different types and one type is excitement stress, as our pups grow and with exposure things that were once new and stressful become common place. As our pups mature and over time they become more confident in their surroundings and their place in the family. One of the things about our Havanese and that I love is they try so hard to please and get things right.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Finn pants much more than Augie. He pants when he gets groomed. Any time I hit a snag or mat in his coat while combing him, he screams. And he pants. I think this boy is going to be sporting a crewcut soon! He has so much hair and it is very slow to dry and he has another ear infection and we are going to the vet and he is throwing such a fit when I try to look in his ear, I have no idea how the vet is going to examine him. I don't just rip through his hair either, while combing. Such drama. :drama: I finally had to cut a huge mat off at the bottom of his ear because he was having such a hissy fit when I tried to work it out.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Linda, I feel your grooming pain, my new girl is so tiny it took me about a week to get the little tiny matts out of her under coat, I never use a slicker brush on my Hav's but in order to get the job done I did. She use to squarm like a worm, now she does not but doing her tiny face!!!! So small and I have to part her tiny muzzle and put in the topknot, finally got her a topknot pillow, she loves it, things are now going better, so just hang in there.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

jabojenny said:


> Timmy is going to the vet today for his 20 week visit. One of the things on my list of questions was Timmy's panting too. I'll let you know what my vet says about his panting later today.


My vet pretty much told me what I expected. She also said that they sometimes pant when they are excited, which I hadn't thought about. I wasn't really concerned and she did go through several quick tests to rule out that his panting wasn't based on pain, which it isn't.

So Timmy got his rabies shot today and I found out he goes back next year for another one that lasts three years so that's great, I was excited. She'll do a titer test next year too to see if he needs any boosters but suspects not.

Timmy has also been having some loose stools since Monday so I mentioned that too. Chicken and rice doesn't seem to be doing the trick, he's eating well, drinking and acting normal, although I'm getting sick of butt bathes. They took a stool sample which came back negative so she put him on Metronidazole and Endurosyn which should clear things up pretty quickly.


----------

